# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Daikin Inverter airconditioner not working, flashing green light

## wozzzzza

i have a daikin inverter airconditioner, whene ver i turn it on, all it does is flash the green light. when i turn th eunit off at th epower point and back on it works for a while then stops with a green flashing light.
anyone know what the issue is?

----------


## Ricardito

Have you check the manual? I have an  inverter but no such light when it is off unless it is on clocked or automatic start

----------


## wozzzzza

after a bit more research and looking into it i found it was stuffed, run out of gas. called repairer, he found leak and fixed and regassed and all was good. 
can anyone tell me what is the normal warranty of airconditioners for things like leaks and running out of gas at a flare join etc..?

----------


## exotiic

The actual warranty of the air conditioning unit in question, Daikin is 5 years parts and labour for any internal mishap in the system. A flare joint however, as part of the installation and field work is covered by the installer's warranty. Your initial invoice would have the terms of installation warranty which can vary from 12 months to 5 years to match the unit warranty. Any such issue of this nature would then be subject to the installer and not the manufacturer.

----------

